# Is husband lazy or am I too much



## adegirl2016 (Dec 14, 2016)

We both work full time. We have two children with one on the way. 

On the weekends, I ALWAYS get up with the kids. Heck, even on the week days I am the one to wake them up and dress them, feed them breakfast and out the door. I get so frustrated because on the weekends, I get up and make a decent breakfast (since we are always rushing during the week) and my husband just sleeps. Like through breakfast. Our kids are 5 and 14 months. I am 37 weeks pregnant. Our 14 month old is running all over the place and I am trying to cook/clean/do laundry. 

And as far as during the day, ... well he’s been asleep for a few hours now napping on the couch while I do everything. Ahhhhh!!

I was sick last weekend and he did the same dang thing! Although I will say he was up late one night doing homework. 

Seems the more I talk about it, the worse it gets. I have begged and pleaded, I have neglected to do his laundry, I threw away the extra food this morning and didn’t save him any. He just doesn’t care I guess?? 

We are also supppsed to be reconciling from infidelity 15 months ago. He cheated. I guess you would think he would be going above and beyond in all aspects. But I also can’t help but wonder if I am just being a nagging wife that drove him to cheat. Idk.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

It's not you. Really, it's not. Frankly, I'm surprised you haven't smacked him upside the head with a baseball bat and told him to get off his lazy, lying, cheating ass and do something useful. He had the energy to put into getting into some side chick's panties, he can damn well muster up the energy to help with his kids, the house he lives in, the meals he eats, and the marriage he destroyed.

If you really want unvarnished, I think your problem is you've been far too decent to what sounds like a worthless POS.


----------



## stro (Feb 7, 2018)

I don’t think you are being a nagging wife. Based on the tin snapshot of your life together this post provides I would say he is being an inconsiderate Husband. You both work full time so the at Home responsibilities should be shared. Unless there a legitimate reason based on his work or school schedule that he would warrant a need to sleep while all of you are up. What does he say when you bring it up? Is he lazy in all aspects of life/marriage? How is the reconciliation going aside from this?


----------



## adegirl2016 (Dec 14, 2016)

He will do things like take care of the yard (usually an hour or two once a week) but that’s really about it. If his friends are coming over he will help me clean. 
I literally do everything for the kids. I don’t remember the last time he changed a diaper for our daughter. I’m sure it was back when I used to work saturdays and he was forced to. 

It’s really not even so much the work. I enjoy taking care of my kids and my house. It’s more of “mom, why isn’t dad eating breakfast with us” kind of thing.


----------



## adegirl2016 (Dec 14, 2016)

stro said:


> I don’t think you are being a nagging wife. Based on the tin snapshot of your life together this post provides I would say he is being an inconsiderate Husband. You both work full time so the at Home responsibilities should be shared. Unless there a legitimate reason based on his work or school schedule that he would warrant a need to sleep while all of you are up. What does he say when you bring it up? Is he lazy in all aspects of life/marriage? How is the reconciliation going aside from this?


I graduated from college last May, and things were still like this while I was in school. I still did almost 90 percent of the House work while working full time. He was NO help at all. Never watched the kids or offered to do anything so I could get my work done. So with that said, I really have no sympathy for him as far as whatever school work he may have. He will graduate in May and I guarantee nothing will change. 
Just wanted to throw that out there.

Reconciliation is going okay. I’ve reslly just felt in limbo for the last 15 months. He hasn’t gotten to remorse yet, in my opinion. 

He is selfish in bed. Not the type to care if I get off. I am 37 weeks pregnant and not really feeling up to sex right now anyway.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

*You know perfectly well he cheated because he thinks he had a right to cheat. It had nothing to do with you!*

Your nagging had nothing to do with his cheating! You better get that straight right now.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

He isn't helping with his share of chores
He is selfish in bed
He freaking cheated

3 strikes he should be out the door!

Unless your not telling us something horrible you did which nagging your husband to do some chores and spend some time with the family isn't something remotly close.

Start the exit plan!

See a lawyer get a free consultation. See what your options are . Make a budget see what you need to make it work.


Good luck!


----------



## username77 (Dec 27, 2017)

What are the commutes like? What times do you both get home including travel?

I say this because my commute used to be 15 minutes and now it's 1 hour 45 minutes each way, I get up at 4:50 and home at 7:45 at night, I am absolutely exhausted, there's no comparison, I can't get out of bed on Saturday morning anymore, I used to be up at 7 AM on Saturday cooking breakfast, can't do it anymore, but for 100K more a year it's worth it.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I cant honestly see why you stayed with him and are even having another child.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

If he follows the pattern my spouse did, later on down the track he will conveniently forget all the things you've done for the family and tell you that you were a horrible wife who didn't make him happy because of a 'list of reasons' which will mainly be about how you didn't look after his needs, then leave you for someone else because he's searching for his happiness. I wouldn't have believed it either a few years ago, but such is life.


----------



## adegirl2016 (Dec 14, 2016)

username77 said:


> What are the commutes like? What times do you both get home including travel?
> 
> I say this because my commute used to be 15 minutes and now it's 1 hour 45 minutes each way, I get up at 4:50 and home at 7:45 at night, I am absolutely exhausted, there's no comparison, I can't get out of bed on Saturday morning anymore, I used to be up at 7 AM on Saturday cooking breakfast, can't do it anymore, but for 100K more a year it's worth it.


Nah. My commute is longer. He works about 10 min from home and I work about 45 min. Mines mostly bc of traffic.


----------



## adegirl2016 (Dec 14, 2016)

breeze said:


> If he follows the pattern my spouse did, later on down the track he will conveniently forget all the things you've done for the family and tell you that you were a horrible wife who didn't make him happy because of a 'list of reasons' which will mainly be about how you didn't look after his needs, then leave you and the kids for someone else because he's searching for his happiness. I wouldn't have believed it either a few years ago, but such is life.


I’m sorry to hear that. I can’t see him doing that. I feel like he is the type to want to appear to be a great husband/person (stay with me) but also cheat (have his cake and eat it too).


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

He's had plenty of time to show remorse for his affair and work hard on rebuilding your marriage in whatever way you need him to. If you haven't seen it then odds are that you're not going to. This is very likely just who he is. That means you'll have to make a choice.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

He's like many men who don't want to end their marriage for their AP -- they just want to have some fun on the side and a wife waiting for them at home. So, yes, he's been a cake-eater. The question is whether he always will be. And there's no way to know the answer to that but my guess is that, without remorse from him, another opportunity will present itself someday and he could very well take it. Have a back-up plan in mind for your life in case you need it.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

adegirl2016 said:


> I’m sorry to hear that. I can’t see him doing that. I feel like he is the type to want to appear to be a great husband/person (stay with me) but also cheat (have his cake and eat it too).


It's okay, I'm looking at the positives that have come out of it. I think the important thing is that you realise you cannot *make* him do anything. He has to want to do it. You have to detach a bit and accept that you are both responsible for your own happiness. Living with someone who doesn't contribute is very difficult, but things like not doing his washing should come from a place of not wanting to feel resentment rather than trying to teach him responsibility. Do it for you. Don't cook him breakfast because you'll just feel angry when he doesn't get up to eat it.

At the end of the day, you have to think about your own mental health. Look after you and the kids. You have already realised he's not 100% committed to the marriage. He doesn't feel remorse for the affair and I doubt he ever will. That would require some serious personal reflection on his part and the person you describe doesn't seem capable of it. You need to work on you and how you see the world and interact. If you are unhappy and frustrated, instead of relying on him to change in order to feel better, you should be asking what you need to change in order to feel better.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Openminded said:


> He's like many men who don't want to end their marriage for their AP -- they just want to have some fun on the side and a wife waiting for them at home. So, yes, he's been a cake-eater. The question is whether he always will be. And there's no way to know the answer to that but my guess is that, without remorse from him, another opportunity will present itself someday and he could very well take it. Have a back-up plan in mind for your life in case you need it.


Cake eaters don't have a gender bias

Just sayin. Most cheaters are cake eaters.

But your point of having a back up plan is a good thought!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

@adegirl2016, does he snore loudly when he sleeps?

Serious question.


----------



## adegirl2016 (Dec 14, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> @adegirl2016, does he snore loudly when he sleeps?


What does that have to do with anything lol


----------



## adegirl2016 (Dec 14, 2016)

breeze said:


> adegirl2016 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m sorry to hear that. I can’t see him doing that. I feel like he is the type to want to appear to be a great husband/person (stay with me) but also cheat (have his cake and eat it too).
> ...


You are absolutely right.... I do need to work on making myself happy. I guess when you are the one doing everything for everyone it’s easy to get lost. Sometimes I feel like I don’t know who I am anymore. Ahh.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

adegirl2016 said:


> What does that have to do with anything lol


Well, if you’d said yes, I was going to recommend that he undergo testing for sleep apnea.


----------



## adegirl2016 (Dec 14, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> adegirl2016 said:
> 
> 
> > What does that have to do with anything lol
> ...


I doubt he has any sleep issues. I actually went through testing for sleep apnea myself. I have a few episodes a night. Not enough to be diagnosed tho. And I still wake up with the kids.

Anyway - he chooses to stay up late playing video games. I forgot to mention that.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> Well, if you’d said yes, I was going to recommend that he undergo testing for sleep apnea.


Yes, it is very true. It makes you have terrible sleep, and makes you all sorts of tired. My father and brother have it. 

My brother lost weight and got healthy.


Either way, i knew I recognized your name and am sure i have commented on your journey. I got to say you are just hoping and wishing he will get it. You got a man who is lazy, selfish, not intimate, and he smokes pot rendering him more lazy. I know, i'm a pot head. Chronic pain issues and prescribed so no stones back to me. 

Truth is, you need to leave because you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink. He won't drink unless he want's and feels he NEEDS to. He will not get it until he is hurt, until he is alone, until the truth is out and people see him for what he is and how he has acted, he will not care enough to do something about it. 

The thing is you are the one that suffers in waiting because you will wait FOREVER. He doesn't SUFFER, you do. He is cake eating 
But i think you will endure more before you finally give up. 

My father used to say a marriage was like a double horse'd cart. You need to pull it at the same rate and in the same direction. He is lagging behind making you work harder, and moving in the wrong direction not investing time and energy in his wife and family. You the lead horse are going to burn out and exhaust yourself eventually, BUT WHEN? because that my dear is inevitable, but not him ever getting it. You are going to keep dragging him along until you give up. 

When will that be Adegirl? Only you can decide.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Are you tech savvy at all?

Find out which outbound ports his game of choice uses and block them on the router.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

adegirl2016 said:


> We both work full time. We have two children with one on the way.
> 
> On the weekends, I ALWAYS get up with the kids. Heck, even on the week days I am the one to wake them up and dress them, feed them breakfast and out the door. I get so frustrated because on the weekends, I get up and make a decent breakfast (since we are always rushing during the week) and my husband just sleeps. Like through breakfast. Our kids are 5 and 14 months. I am 37 weeks pregnant. Our 14 month old is running all over the place and I am trying to cook/clean/do laundry.
> 
> ...


I just analyzed your post and I was able to identify the causes of your problem:-

Husband is a cheater? Check!
Husband is lazy? Check!
Husband is disrespectful? Check!

Or, in diagrammatic form:- 







[/url]via Imgflip Pie Chart Maker[/IMG]


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

So tell me, what initially attracted you to him enough that you married him? It must have been something ....


----------



## adegirl2016 (Dec 14, 2016)

We got married when we were really young. It was after we had our first kid. It was a little rushed.


----------



## annierose7995 (Mar 11, 2018)

It's definitely not you, you are pregnant for goodness sake. He should get off his backside and make more of an effort.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

adegirl2016 said:


> We are also supppsed to be reconciling from infidelity 15 months ago. He cheated. I guess you would think he would be going above and beyond in all aspects. *But I also can’t help but wonder if I am just being a nagging wife that drove him to cheat.* Idk.


NO NO NO NO NO NO.

His CHOICE to cheat is ALL on him.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@adegirl2016

How old are the two of you?


Now that it's been established that he is the problem, not you, what are you going to do about it?

I think you need to destabilize his world and let him see what life would be like without you and his children.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

It's just amazing to me how many marriages are like this. Where one person is decent and also has to pull all the weight, and the other is just a jerk. I'm sorry OP.


----------



## EasyPartner (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm not going to take hubbies defence here... but it sounds to me like gender roles are at the heart of this issue. 

OP's DH is behaving like he's still living in the 50's. You know, like many TAM members say, when men were still real men ;-) Wife's role is to take care of kids, cooking etc while he takes care of the garden and an occasional chore in the house, and works full time.

Of course this is not an excuse, but he probably only saw this life style exemple as a kid. Back then, everybody was fine with it.

But since then, times, society and expectations have evolved. Pity he didn't.


----------



## adegirl2016 (Dec 14, 2016)

EasyPartner said:


> I'm not going to take hubbies defence here... but it sounds to me like gender roles are at the heart of this issue.
> 
> OP's DH is behaving like he's still living in the 50's. You know, like many TAM members say, when men were still real men ;-) Wife's role is to take care of kids, cooking etc while he takes care of the garden and an occasional chore in the house, and works full time.
> 
> ...


I can tell you that this is the exact dynamics of his parents marriage, so this is spot on too.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

He's living on a gamers sleep schedule. Ex gamer here, once married to another gamer. I grew up and my ex did not. 

A man with 3 kids should not be living a teenage existence and sleeping away time that should be spent bonding with family.

Frankly, after his cheating, gaming would be BANNED in my house, since from personal experience I know how much it is a fantastic channel for having an affair.

I think you have some hard and stern choices to make. Talking is doing nothing.


----------



## adegirl2016 (Dec 14, 2016)

Satya said:


> He's living on a gamers sleep schedule. Ex gamer here, once married to another gamer. I grew up and my ex did not.
> 
> A man with 3 kids should not be living a teenage existence and sleeping away time that should be spent bonding with family.
> 
> ...


I never really thought about the video games like that. He usually plays sports games... used to play world of Warcraft (I hated that, and have not allowed him to play it). Either way, after his cheating, he stopped playing video games for a month or so and used that time for pillow talk or reading his bible (he is a so called reformed Christian) but when I got pregnant again(which was soon after this) , he went back to playing video games. When I am pregnant, I get sleepy sooooo early. Like 9-10. He never goes to bed that early so he feels like he has to have something to do h til 12-1, sometimes even 2. 

Our 3rd will be here any day. So it is a good time to re establish boundaries. Should I really say no more video games?


----------



## username77 (Dec 27, 2017)

adegirl2016 said:


> Nah. My commute is longer. He works about 10 min from home and I work about 45 min. Mines mostly bc of traffic.


He could be lazy, but if historically he hasn't been lazy that's probably not it. Lazy people tend to have a very long track record of being lazy bums. He could be depressed, or maybe just unhappy in the marriage so putting in effort doesn't seem worth it.

I'm not blaming you, just trying to get ideas, are you a perfectionist, OCD, or a nag in any way? I was for a long time and my standards of cleanliness and work output were impossible for my family to meet and I know I became insufferable. And if you never meet someones expectations why should they try?

I had to go to therapy to figure out how to not become annoyed or aggravated when I found dishes in the sink or a sock on the floor.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

adegirl2016 said:


> Satya said:
> 
> 
> > He's living on a gamers sleep schedule. Ex gamer here, once married to another gamer. I grew up and my ex did not.
> ...


You should say no to him not being a life and family partner with you. You both work full time! You will have three children...and you have a longer commute. He should be doing at least! 50% of the home/child/family care. How he's gonna fit video games into the scenario is for him to figure out, but a reasonable and loving man would figure out with two children, a newborn, and a wife who has to work full-time, if he is doing his share, there won't be time for gaming. If he doesn't figure this out, there are hard times ahead for him. I doubt the marriage will be happy if he doesn't start contributing.

Or, you could retire from your job to become a full-time mother and homemaker.


----------



## adegirl2016 (Dec 14, 2016)

username77 said:


> adegirl2016 said:
> 
> 
> > Nah. My commute is longer. He works about 10 min from home and I work about 45 min. Mines mostly bc of traffic.
> ...


Nah, I mean once we had our second my expectations changed a lot. Actually, if anything, he will sometimes jokingly give me a hard time about the house being messy or what not. He likes a clean house too. He just wants me to be the one to do if. 

All I really want is for him to be present. Again, it’s not so much the housework. It just resent being the only one awake and moving on the weekends.


----------



## adegirl2016 (Dec 14, 2016)

Livvie said:


> adegirl2016 said:
> 
> 
> > Satya said:
> ...


Definitely not being a stay at home mom. Would not fit in an exit plan for me. 

But yes I agree.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> I cant honestly see why you stayed with him and are even having another child.


I have to admit I agree with this.

I wouldn't have even gotten a gold fish with this worthless sack of ****, forget having another kid with him.

I'm not sure what you want from us, Adegirl. You picked a lazy loser, you've *known* it for a long time, and the lazy ass loser has cheated on you.

Instead of seeing the light after you found out and finally leaving this POS, you 'reconcile' with him end up getting pregnant which is really just more nails for your coffin at this point.

I don't get it. :frown2:


----------



## adegirl2016 (Dec 14, 2016)

He makes me think he has changed long enough for me to stay. Or he makes me feel crazy for feeling this way ... hence why I am asking if he is lazy or if I am too much. I truly don’t know. He even admitted in counseling last week that he has purposely made me feel crazy before when he knew I wasn’t. B


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

adegirl2016 said:


> He even admitted in counseling last week that he has purposely made me feel crazy before when he knew I wasn’t. B


WOW. aside from all of the other **** he has put you through, this alone would make me think twice about continuing a marriage with him. you are trying to fit a square peg into a round hole. 

I think you should try something. Today, tell him that you are giving next weekend to him to handle the kids and the household. that means waking up with the kids, dealing with all of the meals, and the household chores. You are going to sleep in and do your own thing. I want to see what he says and how he handles that.


----------



## NickyT (Aug 14, 2017)

You don't let a cheater back in the house if there is no remorse. He had his cake, he ate it, and now he is going back for seconds.

You beg, you plead, and he sleeps while his 37 week pregnant wife works all morning. This is not a man. This is a child trying to get what he can. For the life of me, I can not figure out why you let him get you pregnant. Water under the bridge.

Kick him out. Let him know the conditions for coming back - he pulls his weight, he satisfies you sexually, etc. If he can't meet the criteria, well, it's one less child you have to care for.


----------



## adegirl2016 (Dec 14, 2016)

NickyT said:


> You don't let a cheater back in the house if there is no remorse. He had his cake, he ate it, and now he is going back for seconds.
> 
> You beg, you plead, and he sleeps while his 37 week pregnant wife works all morning. This is not a man. This is a child trying to get what he can. For the life of me, I can not figure out why you let him get you pregnant. Water under the bridge.
> 
> Kick him out. Let him know the conditions for coming back - he pulls his weight, he satisfies you sexually, etc. If he can't meet the criteria, well, it's one less child you have to care for.


The pregnancy was a surprise. Not that I didn’t know sex leads to babies obviously but I was in between birth control pills and it happened then. 

As weird as this sounds maybe a third child will get me a little more help ... I make too much money right now for any type of government help for insurance and things like that. He also just got a promotion at work so he now makes more than me=more child support. I don’t know the details of that and just thinking out loud really. I guess I just wish he would change and wonder if I am missing something. That’s why I come here to ask. I am also mentally exhausted and intimated by all that a divorce would bring. And my heart is broken for the kids.


----------



## stro (Feb 7, 2018)

It sounds like you have two children and a third adult “child” already living in the house. You mentioned he on of the reasons he is tired is because he was playing video games late into the night. That’s great for a weekend in colllege or single life but that’s Not okay in grown up land. Now I enjoy video games as much as the next husband and Father but my family and pretty much everything else requiring my attention comes way ahead of them. Which means I only play occasionally and it NEVER interferes with family time. That is Dad heresy in my opinion. Your husband does not respect and he needs to grow up.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

adegirl2016 said:


> I guess I just wish he would change and wonder if I am missing something.


You're an adult, so I'm going to give it to you straight-up: Wishing, hoping, and dreaming anyone will change is for children. Children make wishes; adults make plans. Plan to extricate yourself from this loser. Sounds to me like his greatest ability/talent is manipulation. He certainly manipulated you into believing he was remorseful about the affair.

I wouldn't trust this clown as far as I could spit in the wind. He is not remorseful for the affair. Quit behaving like a naïve kid. You are obviously a responsible, hardworking woman. Start getting your financial ducks in a row. See a good family law attorney. 

Your husband got away with cheating and didn't pay the consequences. He doesn't respect you. Why should he? He got away with putting his penis inside another woman. He tossed a phony, half-assed apology in your direction. You accepted those crumbs from him.

Work on self-esteem. Work on boundaries. But first and foremost, WORK ON A PLAN TO GET OUT.


----------



## NickyT (Aug 14, 2017)

adegirl2016 said:


> The pregnancy was a surprise. Not that I didn’t know sex leads to babies obviously but I was in between birth control pills and it happened then.
> 
> As weird as this sounds maybe a third child will get me a little more help ... I make too much money right now for any type of government help for insurance and things like that. He also just got a promotion at work so he now makes more than me=more child support. I don’t know the details of that and just thinking out loud really. I guess I just wish he would change and wonder if I am missing something. That’s why I come here to ask. I am also mentally exhausted and intimated by all that a divorce would bring. And my heart is broken for the kids.


I understand this is very overwhelming and that you are mentally exhausted. From what you have said, it does not seem like he is super invested in making the house run or caring for you. Maybe think about how much you enjoy being around him and how you feel as a person around him. It must be demoralizing and exhausting to have dead weight like that around, and you may start to build up an unhealthy amount of resentment for the lack of work, lack of concern, lack of participation, and lack of listening.

Good luck. Perhaps there is someone who can be a mentor to you - an older woman who is beyond this stage in her life who has a little perspective? I had that - what a blessing! We met once a week.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

adegirl2016 said:


> He makes me think he has changed long enough for me to stay. Or he makes me feel crazy for feeling this way ... hence why I am asking if he is lazy or if I am too much. I truly don’t know. *He even admitted in counseling last week that he has purposely made me feel crazy before when he knew I wasn’t.*


The bolded alone would have me running far away.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

He didn't want a divorce when you caught him cheating and he still doesn't. He's very good at gaslighting you. He makes you think it's you when it's all him. So there's no point wishing and hoping he'll change because he's had every opportunity and hasn't. Why? Maybe because he doesn't feel he has to -- and he's fine with himself the way he is -- since you took him back so quickly despite the fact he shows no remorse. He should be doing everything possible to make your marriage work and he isn't. 

What does all that tell you?


----------



## veganmermaid (Jun 17, 2016)

adegirl2016 said:


> Nah, I mean once we had our second my expectations changed a lot. Actually, if anything, he will sometimes jokingly give me a hard time about the house being messy or what not. He likes a clean house too. He just wants me to be the one to do if.
> 
> All I really want is for him to be present. Again, it’s not so much the housework. It just resent being the only one awake and moving on the weekends.




You know what would help him be awake (maybe not present, necessarily, but at least awake and useful and moving)? Getting on your sleep schedule. Or on any reasonable adult sleep schedule. It’s not that hard. Go to bed and get up 30 mins earlier for a week, then another 30 mins, etc. 

If he still wants to fill time in the mornings he can.... go for a run! Go to the gym! Do errands! Read! Watch the news! Hang out with his kids! Hang out with you! Go sit on the porch with coffee! You know, the things ADULTS do with their free time... not what teenagers do (hours of late night gaming).


----------



## JustAThought (May 16, 2018)

If you make so much money, can you afford to hire a part-time house-keeper. If yes, then do. Free yourself up! You can't guarantee that other people will treat you right. But where you are able, you have a responsibility to treat yourself right.


----------

